# Gas pouring out of primer bulb of my Arien Snowblower



## Patrick315

I have a 24" Arien Snow blower. Having a blizzard in the northeast starting tonight and I went to prepare the blower. 

Followed the instructions to start the engine except I couldn't remember where the primer bulb was, I haven't used it much...that was the only step I missed. Prior to the engine starting, gas started to pour out of the primer bulb. 

The engine did start, but the gas never stopped pouring out of the bulb. The gas poured out prior to starting and after it started. 

Can anyone offer any suggestions???

This machine was used maybe 4 times. I did use Stabil in the offseason.


----------



## jhngardner367

It sounds like the float is sticking. Clean it with carb cleaner,and try it , again.


----------



## BigT

It might be the primer bulb has a split/leak in it. If so, replace the bulb.


----------



## Patrick315

Thank you for helping me out fellas I appreciate it. 
I don't have anything like carb cleaner and I'm stuck in a blizzard so I can't get it. With your experience, is there anything I can use or do? 

I'm planning on running it a little tomorrow. Would running it help by warming it up?
Obviously I'm a complete knucklehead about this stuff. 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## jhngardner367

Turn off the fuel,and remove the float bowl.
Check to see if the float and needle move up and down freely.
Caution ! Let the float rest on your finger to avoid damaging it .
Also, can you post the model # of the snow blower? 
It helps to know what kind of carb it has.


----------

